# refinery



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I ordered cornerstone north Island Refinery and some Oil storage tanks and wondering if anyone has modified or scratch built a refinery? i found certain pipes etc I can order from plastruct but would like some direction I guess on what steps or other structures I will need. I'm still trying to run some pipes but have no clue how to make it prototypical.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've made a few pieces of oil equipment, you can do some online research and find pictures of refinery equipment and just copy pieces of it.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I been researching online and have come up with some pretty nice examples..

thanks


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

This guy did a nice job - And I mean - NICE!

http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/layout3.html


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Now that's a sweet layout. I love industry layouts. Ive been working on mine for about 3 months and love every minute. I don't have the track laid out yet but im working on the structures. What I am really looking for is pipes and so fourth. Im building 2 north island refinery's and would like to add more pipe to and from the storage tanks and loading area.


----------

